#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Pressure Swing Adsorption - howto design and optimize

## technicaldreamer

Hi guys,


I'm looking for information on how to design and optimize a PSA unit for gas separation.
Have you any practice to share? Any process guideline?
Any useful document on this topic.

I'm looking also for the following books on the topic:

Gas Separation by Adsorption Processes, R.T. Yang

Pressure swing adsorption for VOC recovery at gasoline loading terminals, Daniel J Pezolt

Modeling of Pressure Swing Adsorption Processes: A Tutorial, Kent S Knaebel 

Solvent Recovery by Pressure Swing Adsorption with Resin Adsorbent or Highsilica Zeolite, Kazuyuki Chihara 

Thanks for your help.See More: Pressure Swing Adsorption - howto design and optimize

----------


## Hansel Rojano

Please, let me know your email and I'll send you a master thesis about it. If you like.

----------


## technicaldreamer

ob1kenobi at gawab dot com

Thanks for helping.

----------


## Hansel Rojano

OK. My email is hanselrojano@gmail.com. Send me a message to get your email.

----------


## akill3r

i would also like to receive related material please.... my email is musabammadkhan@hotmail.com ...

----------


## Hansel Rojano

@alkill3r:  You got it, brother. Sorry for being late.

----------


## prasenjit

pl. send me to dey_prasenjit01@yahoo.co.in

Thanks & Regards,
Prasenjit

----------


## blanchy

I'd like to have also, pls send. berkayzip@gmail.com

----------


## henj

Please Hansel Rojano if possible I would like this too?
email:
abekat13@gmail.com

----------


## ali.kianpour

please send me via:ali.kianpour@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## mfahad

I am in need of PSA related material .please send me to my email ...mail2fahad@gmail.com
Thanx in anticipation

----------


## haisamdo

My thesis is also about it. Please send me one. Thanks a lot!
My email: haisamdo@gmail.com

----------


## haisamdo

My thesis is also about it. Please send me one. Thanks a lot!


My email: haisamdo@gmail.comSee More: Pressure Swing Adsorption - howto design and optimize

----------


## fhr123

Hansel Rojano, my plant design includes designing a PSA, may i also ask for a copy? here is my email: fsrapanot@gmail.com

----------


## Eneas

Mr Rojano,

 Could you send it to me too.

eneasrnn@hotmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## jawadbokhari

Hi guys I just joined this forum after seeing this conversation. I have to design a PSA unit for extracting pure Oxygen from air stream (university design project) and it would be a great favour if you guys can help me out with this. my email ID is jawad.bokhari@hotmail.co.uk.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Regards 
Jawad

----------


## engraw

My thesis is also about it, pls send me this master thesis
my email :Talmoudirawnak@hotmail.com

----------

